# you will not believe murder in my barn



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

Guys-- THis is Liz in NY- We woke to find a dead cow and at first we thought she killed herself- as we cleaned up blood, figured how to clean up the cow and get her out of the barn we were sick of what we saw. We knew she was missing her back leg- we figured when we moved her it would be under her. My adult son kept saying it was weird and we better call the police. Once we moved her would could not find a leg- we looked every were-- then noticed her back leg was cut of clean at the hip. You could tell it was cut with it knife. We had thought she hung at her tye stall-- went crazy and jumped the goat fence and got caught in a feeder breaking her leg off. But NO leg-- just a foot. Well someone came in MY barn cut the cows throat and did a bad job- she got loos they chased her everywhere out the cow gate over the goat fence-- I guess they trapped her in the goat stall and cut her leg off = then left. We are sick... Can not beleive someone could do such a thing. We are bewillered. THis is crazy-- I was only milking 7 cows now I am down to 6.
what kind of world do I (WE) live in..

Liz in NY Teacup Farm


----------



## piglady (Sep 28, 2006)

What a horrible horrible story. I am so sorry. I can't imagine what this is about but for sure get the local police involved. See if any other farmers have had problems. All I can think of is a sick prank or dare. Any problems in the area with distructive groups. May be time for a camera in the barn.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

we caled the police- thinking I may call the local news- I am just sick. Called some farmers to fil them in- I am so sick


----------



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

Liz--- Get the police involed--- and YOU and yours be careful--I am so sorry for your lose of a cow and your peace of mind.
Ed


----------



## Brisket (Sep 29, 2007)

there is no replacement for a dog, out at or by the barn, im not saying that would have stopped this sick act im just hopping to share with you somthing that might stop this act from happening again. I love cows so much and it just made me so sad for the cow. there are so many good people out there and a couple that i can speak no good of. consider getting two good large dogs. dogs work good in teams and are a real deturnent to the wrong people coming on the property, hint dont let your dogs be friendly to everyone.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

that is the problem my barn dog is to nice- I am going to fence my whole property and will be getting a few dogs to run the 22 acres.. I am sick over this. This cow did not die a nice death- Liz


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

I am lost for words. I can't imagine coming upon something like that, especially when it is obvious someone did this. Two things. Get the police involved, and rig up a camera in the barn. I sure hope this was some random act of violence, and whomever did this doesn't come back. I have heard of animals being shot, but knifed like that? Not sure what else to say, makes me sick as well, sorry for your loss...



Jeff


----------



## ~Tomboy~ (Oct 13, 2005)

Here is a link to an article out of the LA Times, about animal cruelty on the rise.

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-cruelty17aug17,0,564550.story?coll=la-home-center

Extreamly sorry for the loss to you and you family.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

Who would ever think someone would do this to your cow. I am not sure if they planed to take all the meat and after ther blundered kill they just took the leg and ran. I usually hit the barn a few times a night alone- to check preganant cows- but I was very tired last night and it was pouring so I did not go out. Our barn is 300ft from the house and now I am scared. I will get a pistal permit. My my barn is my peace of heaven and now I am scared. If I have a head ache I can go out there and feel better. 
The polica came out-- and did not feel they would ever find the person who did this. I am hoping it is random also.


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

if you are like me you already have your hand gun permit or any other permit its my deed to the place. you have the right to protect whats yours......


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Humans sure can be animals - or worse than animals. Sorry this happened.

I have thought about barnyard cams for other reasons - hadn't considered this type of thing.

If ever caught, these scum need some old-style justice.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I am glad to hear that at least they cut her throat first.


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

Liz, 
All I can say is WOW. Who would do such a thing? I can't even imagine what this has been like for you. I don't know what I'd do if I went out and found one of ours like that.

SO Sorry,


----------



## B Adams (May 10, 2002)

Liz,
That is so horrible and scary and just plain sick. 
The very idea that you could have stumbled across that on your rounds at night just gives me chills, you may have saved your on life by being tired and it was raining.
Could you put a baby monitor in the barn or is it to far? What about motion detector lights outside the barn?
Please be safe.

b adams


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss... not to mention shocked and dismayed by the cruelty of the act. All I can think is perhaps some person was starving? No excuse, but maybe it's an explanation.

I think a dog is a good idea, but I would also consider installing motion triggered cameras in your barn and hook them to your computer. They are really cheap these days -especially if you use the web cam ones. But even a 4 camera proffessional system can be had for about $750


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you loss. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. My first thoughts were that someone is starving enough to do such a crazy thing. My second thoughts are this is a college prank. Any colleges nearby? Keep safe.

Heather


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

It's been known to happen, here...but they usually take a calf or a half-grown animal, and leave the feet, skin, and guts, and head.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Liz, sorry to hear about this horrific loss. This type of brutality is sickening and mentally scaring. This act happened during average economic times, hate to see human action during troubled times. Liz, wish I could help....John


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I could certainly be wrong, but I would bet that you have a community of recent ethnic immigrants living nearby. Muslim law decrees that animals must be slaughtered by throat cutting.

I'm sure I'll get trashed for this.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh, that is horrible. Sure hope they are caught. 

I suggest that you set up a motion sensor in your barn that connects to the house. Or flips on a very bright light in the barn to let 'them' know that you know they are out there. 

Maybe an intercom that you can turn on if you think someone is out there. You could let them know that the police have been called etc. 

I hope this never happens again. How awful.


----------



## christy (Jun 26, 2005)

Well that is just sick!!! I do not understand people these days. People who would do this to animals will do it to humans. After more than 15 years working in criminal psych. ward at a state hospital, almost all had a history of animal cruelty. 

I am so sorry for your loss. I would get dogs too and maybe some solar motion lights. I hope they find who ever did this to you and your cow.
Christy


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Liz- Sorry. To lose 1 of 7 is, in addition to the despicable nature of the event, a large economic loss for you. If you have a homeowner's insurance policy, a renter's property insurance policy, or a Farm/Ranch insurance policy, I would report this incident, and file a claim.
I don't know the guidelines for certain, but I believe this could be legally construed as theft, as the criminal stole your property. You did right by contacting the Authorities, both for documentation and to put the community on alert....Mark


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I could not imagine waking up to this.

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Liz, Im so sorry. Get it on the news! I say it will stop it if they are let know they will be got one day if they do it agian. This is why on the 31est I have a small fence that is VERY hot! I won't sleep even if I hear a sound. I have heard of goats going missing on Oct 31est for these wiredo's how kill goats. But I can't imagie what I would do if some one killed my animals. MEAN dogs may help! 

So sorry.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Maybe I would sleep in the barn with a gun.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

tinknal said:


> I could certainly be wrong, but I would bet that you have a community of recent ethnic immigrants living nearby. Muslim law decrees that animals must be slaughtered by throat cutting.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get trashed for this.


I've seen plenty of Xtians slit animals throats for butchering.


----------



## a1cowmilker (Jun 14, 2005)

I am horrified by this story. I am so sorry for your loss and you having to walk into this.

It is bad enough to find a dead animal that died on it's own accord, but to see this is tragic.

I hope you find out more about this and who did this horrific thing.

I read in the paper yesterday an ad begging people not to sell or give away black cats until halloween is over. That thought would never had occured to me, but I would certainly comply if I had cats to get rid of.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Liz, I am so sorry for your loss. What a horrible thing for someone to do! I cant' even imagine how I would feel in your place.


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

Liz,
That is absolutely frightening! And so close to your house! I am so sorry that happened. I hope those freaks or whoever did it get caught. Surely if someone were acutally hungry they'd take more than just a leg. Do you have anyone you'd consider an enemy? Whether or no, take every precaution. 

Poor, poor cow.


----------



## MilkTester (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW.....so scary and sad! And you are very close to where I live. I will be interested to hear what ever comes of this. They did catch the last idiot who was caught stealing calvs from Erie/Wyoming/Genesee county so maybe there is some hope that they catch the loser. Keep us posted! Stay safe. :hug:


----------



## ericakc (Jun 29, 2006)

Liz,
Just hearing about that kind of crap makes my blood boil, I can't imagine how you must feel.

I think the local news is a good idea. 

Is your barn near the road? You or your neighbors see anyone snooping around recently? Any cameras at nearby intersections or merchants that might have captured the thugs driving away?

Be safe,
Erica.


----------



## sycamore (Oct 12, 2006)

Liz this is horrible. A sweet dairy cow sleeping in the barn. This is so sick. 

Yes, contact the ALL the local new stations and the Animal Cruelty investigators (usually linked with the local SPCA). 

Get some Motion activated lights and an alarm on the barn door. Nothing fancy or very expensive but maybe future deterant and you some peace of mind. 

Glad you or the kids didn't come upon this sicko in the act and get hurt yourselves. Somedays it seems we need a gun not for coyotes and rabid racoons...


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

Probably not something you want to think about right now, but if you have any online news coverage of the crime you might want to send a link to PetAbuse.com to add to their data base. http://www.pet-abuse.com/database/ They track crmes against pets and farm animals.

The purpose of the database is to gather info on crimes like these so that there is some fuel for real criminal penalties and improved laws.

Nobody should have to find such a sad and terrible situation in their barn. I hope they find who did this and that your state has and enforces appropriate laws so that this is treated as a very serious and evil crime. Please do consider informing PetAbuse.com

I'm so sorry for your family's loss.

Lynda


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Liz, this is just awful. I wouldn't have dreamed someone could do that, but I guess that shows how terrible people can be. And you so close to it when it was happening, too. Glad YOU are all right. 

Jennifer


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

thanks everyone-- I hate to be on Tv or on pictures but I agreed to be on the channel 2 news- so maybe we can catch these guys-
Liz


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

Liz, So sorry for your loss! That is so horrible, I can't imagine walking into the barn and seeing something like that. What are you going to do to safeguard the rest of your cows?


----------



## MilkTester (Sep 28, 2007)

Liz,
When do you think it will be on? Tonight at 11? Did they let you know? I will be checking. Good luck!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Can the cows come and sleep in the house?


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

susie maybe

and hey we just had a hiefer calf born- finally after 6 bull calves and free martin twins


----------



## Idyllwile (Jul 9, 2007)

Terrible! I sleep with a monitor in my bedroom. I can hear anything unusual happening in the barn. Radio Shack sells them pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

dcross said:


> I've seen plenty of Xtians slit animals throats for butchering.


Well, I wouldn't consider slitting SOMEONE else's cows throat as "Christian".


----------



## floramum (Jul 20, 2005)

I Sleep W/ A Baby Monitor Aimed At The House Pasture, A Feet Few Away. 

I Found That Never Using "sweet Feed' Type Of Feed For Cows Will Make Much More Heifers Than Bulls.

Mum


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

tinknal said:


> Well, I wouldn't consider slitting SOMEONE else's cows throat as "Christian".


I certainly wouldn't either. Just wanted to point out that slitting the throat does not indicate the jerks religion.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

That is just horrible. Please keep us updated. I love to hear that someone has been caught.


----------



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

Same here Liz--- would really like to hear someone is going to be held responsable for this.Sending good thoughts your way........


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

Liz, heres a link to your video from the news http://www.wgrz.com/video/vplayer.aspx?sid=51601&aid=33101

i would say it was a chupacabra but, I dont think they have knives...sounds like some satanic ritual, sick scavenger hunt, not sure. the really scary thing is, they had the guts to just go into your barn and do that. Just be glad they didnt come into your home instead. I agree with the others, get yourself a nice pistol or shotgun, motion sensors on the lights, guard dog couldnt hurt but homeowner insurance companies dont like them and could drop you. 

not sure about NY but here in FL, someone comes on your property, just remember the words "i felt threatened" and start blastin. we have the castle law here. any person "has the right to stand his or her ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he or she reasonably believes it is necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm."

Florida law allows residents to use deadly force even if they could have fled and says that prosecutors must automatically presume that would-be victims feared for their lives if attacked.


----------



## Bencooper21 (Aug 22, 2007)

Really sorry about this. I would second the monitor, LGDs, and gun suggestions. Whoever did this could have been high on drugs.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Teacupliz said:


> we caled the police- thinking I may call the local news- I am just sick. Called some farmers to fil them in- I am so sick


 I saw the news report the other day, I live not too far away. I am sorry for your lose. I have heard of this happeninng before, someone had heifers pastured away fro the barn and found one in the woods butchered. I hope this person is caught soon!
Tad


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

not sure about NY but here in FL, someone comes on your property, just remember the words "i felt threatened" and start blastin. we have the castle law here. any person "has the right to stand his or her ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he or she reasonably believes it is necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm."

Not in New York a person MUST be in your house or you can be charged with murder! That being said, a study of criminals in prison found the most widely recognized sounds amung criminals is the slide action of a pump shotgun! The sight and sound usually are a solid argument.


----------



## Sbrock (Oct 25, 2006)

Tad said:


> Not in New York a person MUST be in your house or you can be charged with murder! That being said, a study of criminals in prison found the most widely recognized sounds amung criminals is the slide action of a pump shotgun! The sight and sound usually are a solid argument.


True... As a concealed Cary permit holder, I'm more likely to use my shotgun... Liz, it'll take forever for you to get a pistol permit, and NEVER if you site Self Defense as a reason for wanting it (predator control on the farm is acceptable). Plan on waiting months, if not up to a year to get it... Get a used shotgun (no wait)- or a wal-mart special. Your aim doesn't have to be as precise with bird shot, and at close range can be just as devastating if not more than a pistol. Above all, practice practice practice... It's no good if you don't know how to use it.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

stacey- I am a god shot and prefer a 22- but i actually hate guns.
Liz


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Liz, any suspects yet?


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

there has been talk adn someone started a reward fund- it is growing and prayers this will get someone to talk-
My emotions go up and down. I get tons of advice on what to say what not to say- just trying to keep my family together.
Liz


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

The effect on someone getting caught will make others think twice about doing it again. Interesting to note, the same exact thing happened to another farm several years ago in another state. Went in, cut the throat, took the meat etc etc. I am sure they were going to take more of the cow, however their botched attempt when things started likely foiled that idea (got nervous etc).


Your best defense is actually a camera, guns are great and all, however a camera will catch someone. You can't shoot anyone if you aren't there. Heck I used a camera against the NYS Ag inspectors, and that actually has paid off. They never came back, and never bugged us again. They even tried to turn my regular inspector against us, by telling him. He asked me, I said yes we had a camera. He said, he doesn't care. He actually was more on our side than last spring, because he too had to deal with a new inspector that is a royal pain in the grits. Cameras are a extremely usefull tool. With infrared cameras being good, and with spotlights that are infrared, you can set yourself up nicely.


A place where I have bought cameras before, is www.polarisusa.com. They have dome cameras, etc etc.


Jeff


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
As soon as they get hungry the will do it again, at your place or someone elses, because they got by doing this without getting caught, and they will feel it will be easier the next time.

bumpus
.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Teacupliz said:


> stacey- I am a god shot and prefer a 22- but i actually hate guns.
> Liz


I would imagine you hate what happened to your cow worse than you hate handling a gun.

I would be camped out in the barn with my trusty 12 gauge....trust me on that one. That is if someone ever made it past the dogs and did something like that to one of my animals. 

You could hang up a sign that says "We don't call 911" with a pic of a gun on it.

If I wanted to hold an intruder at bay I would say "I am an emergency room RN and know how to castrate you with this shotgun and not kill you" . A gun does not necessarily mean shoot to kill.

You need to be far meaner and far scarier than any intruder and keep your wits about you. Make your farm a place to avoid.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Oh, Liz, I just saw this post. I'm so sorry this happened. Your family must be so upset. Have there been any other problems in the neighborhood? Police have any leads yet?

Charleen


----------

